# Gibt es zu JAVA irgendwo Webcasts ala Microsoft C#?



## megachucky (31. Aug 2006)

Solche Webcasts sind ja wirklich ne tolle Sache. Gibt es so etwas in irgend einer Form auch für JAVA?


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2006)

Ja gibt es.

Netbeans hat welche, Javalobby hat welche, GlazedLists hat welche, JavaOne hat welche, ...


----------



## megachucky (31. Aug 2006)

Also ich weis nicht, ob ich mich wirklich so blöd anstelle. Aber sowohl bei Google als auch bei diesen Seiten finde ich nirgends etwas gutes. Meist wird auf diese Seite verlinkt:

http://java.sun.com/reference/webcastaudiocast/index.html

Dort gibt es nur einen Link, und diese Seite wurde entfernt.

Wäre dankbar für ein zwei Link direkt zu Webcasts. Danke.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2006)

http://www.javalobby.org/eps/galbraith-swing-2/
http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/flash.html
http://publicobject.com/glazedlistsdeveloper/


----------



## Kölsche (3. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte den alten Thread nochmal aufleben lassen.
Kennt jemand noch mehr Webcasts? In der Hinsicht hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren doch mit Sicherheit viel getan...  :applaus: 


( :### ist out  :bae: )


----------



## Jockel (3. Mrz 2008)

http://it-republik.de/jaxenter/mediapool/
http://se-radio.net/ (zwar "nur" Podcast und auch nicht speziell Java aber dennoch seeeehr interessant).


----------



## HolgerB (4. Mrz 2008)

Das hier finde ich recht gut. 
http://eclipsetutorial.sourceforge.net/index.html

Grüße
Holger


----------



## killer4561 (3. Apr 2008)

Ich sag nur "googletechtalks" auf www.youtube.com

Haben da mittlerweile über 700 Videos zu den verschiedensten Themen(unter anderem auch Java) und sind auch teilweise recht lange Sachen dabei(hab mit mal eins angeschaut das 70 Minuten lang war).


----------



## tfa (3. Apr 2008)

Ich finde das hier besser:
www.parleys.com/display/PARLEYS/Home

Die Google-Talks haben teilweise eine miserable Bildqualität.


----------

